# Pool pump timer



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe it is in the new energy code where a timer is required


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

He told the HO that it was NJ state law. do you have a link where I can see it in black and white for future reference? thx


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

NJSparky said:


> He told the HO that it was NJ state law. do you have a link where I can see it in black and white for future reference? thx


I don't have any link to NJ but I am sure someone will


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's definitely part of the energy code in some states. I know it's a requirement in CT. 

Hi Hax. :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Hi Peter D. :whistling2:



Hi..:whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I found this from Annandale NJ 




> Sample guidelines for electrical requirements for Swimming Pools
> 
> 01. No direct burial cable permitted underground. Conduit system is required. 680.21
> 02. Minimum attachment cord size # 12 AWG. 680-21
> ...


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I believe it is in the new energy code where a timer is required


Is this true for out here as well?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Hi..:whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Is this true for out here as well?


I believe it is but I am not sure all areas are enforcing it.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I believe it is in the new energy code where a timer is required



Energy code???
How long before we have that silliness I wonder.
I thought the electrical code was about safety .
Wouldn't that choice be the HO,s
If he want to run it 24/7 and pay the bill , who are they to say any different.
Sorry , just my opinion again.
I don't believe anyone should be able to tell me I HAVE to use a timer.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

I ran into another EC today and asked him about it and he called BS on it and said to fight it. I then asked at what cost? I'm just gonna go back tomorrow and put one in. the question is, if you put the 4x4 at 5-20 feet from the water and put the convenience outlet on it too to kill 2 birds with one stone, then the basement/garage timer controls that too. Is this legit?
I think not.


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

Hmacanada said:


> Energy code???
> How long before we have that silliness I wonder.
> I thought the electrical code was about safety .
> Wouldn't that choice be the HO,s
> ...


agreed


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> i wish I could be a moderator of an electrical forum. Does it pay well?:


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

FYI fellas, I'm not any of these people you think that I am, I have been a member here for years under another user name, but have never posted, not even one time. I created a new profile to start posting since I thought my original username sucked. I look forward to contributing a little more these days, thx


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/newjersey/nj_energy/energy_frameset.htm
found this, but no mention of pools to be found.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I believe this is the portion of the NJ Uniform code that includes the current amendments:

http://www.state.nj.us/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/pdf_regs/njac_5_23_3.pdf

I can't find it in there, so I'm guessing either the inspector made it up, or somewhere the energy code is referenced (couldn't find it)

try looking it up in the nexis lexis

BTW, this is a good link
http://nspf.org/en/resources/news_statecodes.aspx


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

I have had an inspector in Hazlet require this 6 years ago.After we failed I told the homeowner don't worry about it till your moving.He moved 2 years ago and we took care of it then.I have no idea what the energy code is....Now there is a course for some ceu's!instead of the regular BS offerings...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MTW said:


>





Chris1971 said:


>


So, when are y'all gonna give in to your throbbing biological urges and get a hotel room?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Big John said:


> So, when are y'all gonna give in to your throbbing biological urges and get a hotel room?


 it's obviously already happened , lol !


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> it's obviously already happened , lol !


Im thinking its happened more than once


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Simply disgusting you animals.:no:


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmacanada said:


> Energy code??? How long before we have that silliness I wonder. I thought the electrical code was about safety . Wouldn't that choice be the HO,s If he want to run it 24/7 and pay the bill , who are they to say any different. Sorry , just my opinion again. I don't believe anyone should be able to tell me I HAVE to use a timer. Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


How long BEFORE? It's here man. Incandescents not an option, timers required, energy star requirements (that just don't work as good most of the time, thus saving energy), I read something about wifi connected loads talking to smart meters so the poco can throttle your demand! Don't know if that's the endgame really but I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

That's my question as well . What is the point of all this?
Replace one inefficient bulb for a more environmentally damaging one(mercury) the uv rays emitted from poor quality bulbs casing skin cancer.
I don't get it . 



Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm not sure. But electricity is getting more expensive. Best I can figure, somebody's doing less for the same amount of money.


----------

